# i got papers whats next?



## p1tbull (Jul 31, 2008)

okay look i got papers for my dogs but it don't say the bloodline.how do i know what the bloodline is. it is register adba.


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

p1tbull said:


> okay look i got papers for my dogs but it don't say the bloodline.how do i know what the bloodline is. it is register adba.


You have to send the application for the puppy IN and get his pedigree.
If its just a peice of paper that lists the mom and dad and their numbers on one side and then asks for all your info on the other side that is the application -for- the papers.

Also your breeder should have told you what bloodline they are, or you should have asked


----------



## p1tbull (Jul 31, 2008)

BedlamBully said:


> You have to send the application for the puppy IN and get his pedigree.
> If its just a peice of paper that lists the mom and dad and their numbers on one side and then asks for all your info on the other side that is the application -for- the papers.
> 
> Also your breeder should have told you what bloodline they are, or you should have asked


okay so where do i send this to? sorry i have no clue about this stuff i had it a long time but never bother to do it. well about the dog i bought it from a friend who bought it from a person in wis. he told me that the dog's bloodline is jacko and blue line, which i dont believe so i want to get the real answer. hes black and had red/brown pups and blue pups so now im very curious of what he really is.well thanks


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

If they are similar to UKC papers. there should be an address on the front of the paperwork somewhere.


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

You bred the dog without knowing anything about his pedigree? :rain:


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

If you go to the ADBA website they have a How Do I section. Which might have the info you need. You can also call or email them. Their number is 801-936-7513.

http://www.adbadog.com/p_home.asp


----------



## Sampsons Dad (Jul 4, 2008)

:curse:


p1tbull said:


> okay so where do i send this to? sorry i have no clue about this stuff i had it a long time but never bother to do it. well about the dog i bought it from a friend who bought it from a person in wis. he told me that the dog's bloodline is jacko and blue line, which i dont believe so i want to get the real answer. hes black and had red/brown pups and blue pups so now im very curious of what he really is.well thanks


:curse: :curse:


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

p1tbull said:


> okay look i got papers for my dogs but it don't say the bloodline.how do i know what the bloodline is. it is register adba.


Hi p1tbull .. In order to obtain your pups pedigree you would have to order it through the registry in which your pup is registered with ... If you don't mind me asking where are your pups registered it should give you that info on the paper's you were given by the breeder? Please let me know and we can direct you from there.. Also post pics of the pup we would love to see him/her


----------



## p1tbull (Jul 31, 2008)

well those are the his sons. i dont have the pups pic right now.


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

The color of the pups will have a lot to do with what color the mom is also. Blue is a dilluted black color so often black dogs will throw blue pups.

HOWEVER, the dog should not have been breed without knowing the history. I hope you at least got a health check done on both parents and hips certified.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

You send in the papers to the ADBA address with the fees for whatever size pedigree you are wanting....

What was the point in breeding dogs that you don't even know their pedigree?
How could you even base a purpose on the breeding?

Also color has nothing to do with what his bloodline is just what color the dogs that are in it are. "Most" all bloodlines throw a variety of colors.


----------



## jbh38 (Apr 26, 2008)

When you send in the ADBA papers, mark that you at least want a 4 generation pedigree, or you will just get the paper back with the father and mother like you have now. You have to request the extra generations with ADBA.


----------



## FOSTER (Nov 14, 2006)

id go with the 7 gen papers. interesting stuff to be discovered in them


----------

